# Logitech Z-5500 zu wenig Bass :(



## BMW M-Power (9. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum ich den verdammten bass von meinem Z-5500 nicht da höre, wo er sein soll.

Wenn ich z.B in eine andere ecke gehe, dann geht die Post ab Wumms, Wumms, Wumms.

Wenn ich mich dann wieder an meinen schreibtisch setze, Wummst das einfach nicht mehr so =(

Ich weiss nicht, was ich tun soll 

Der Sub stand auch schon an verschiedenen stellen, nur anscheinend nicht an den richtige.

Was tun ?

MfG
Pascal


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. August 2008)

Kannst du mal eine Skizze machen, wo er überall stand? Wenn er mit was anderem als dem Boden Kontakt hat, dämpft dass den Bass schonmal extrem.


----------



## BMW M-Power (9. August 2008)

Ich kann auch mal ein foto machen, und die stellen makieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Pascal


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. August 2008)

Wenn er an der Stelle im 2 Bild ganz unten nix berührt hat, dann weiß ich leider auch nich, an was es liegen könnte. Sitzt der (normalerweise) orange Bassstecker auch richtig? Oder haste nur den Klinkenstecker angesteckt. Als ich(um den Kabelsalat zu entlasten) nur den Klinkenstecker einsteckte, war der Bass extrem schwach.


----------



## BMW M-Power (9. August 2008)

Das ganze ist Koaxial angeschlossen.

MfG
Pascal


----------



## Bennz (9. August 2008)

Mein Teufel System Stampft den BASS auch aufn Boden,
das Rumst aber gewaltig un hatt nur 400W RMS probier ma die bass umleitung aus in deiner software.

Nutzt du Vista? Probiers ma mit der Vista einstellung für die 5.1 Lautsprecher


----------



## BMW M-Power (9. August 2008)

Ich wollte nochmal erläutern, dass das ganze übert DTS läuft.


----------



## Player007 (9. August 2008)

Am besten klingen eig. die Boxen in einer Ecke oder unter einem Schreibtisch.
Bei mir steht er unterm Schreibtisch, aber wenn ich mich zur seite bewege, dann wird der Wumms auch schwächer (ist aber normal).

P.S. Kannst ja ma deine Einstellungen posten, dann kann ich bei mir ma gucken, ob ich die gleichen habe 

Gruß


----------



## Imens0 (10. August 2008)

stell den Bass doch mal ein stück weg vom Schreibtisch. und dreh ihn mal so hin dass das Bassreflexrohr zu dir zeigt


----------



## Overlocked (10. August 2008)

Erstens würde ich den Bass unten rechts hinstellen, zweitens würde ich dts rausnehmen und das ganze "normal" laufen lassen. Danach mal anständig konfigurieren. Dann stellst du in der Software " Basssignal an Subwoofer leiten" ein.


----------



## schocky321 (29. September 2009)

Ich würde erstmal die einstellungen konfiguriren ich meine die der soundkarte


----------



## nfsgame (30. September 2009)

schocky321 schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal die einstellungen konfiguriren ich meine die der soundkarte


1. Oh wie ist es doch schön wenn ein Urururalter Thread wieder ausgegraben wird !
2. Hat er das auch schon ausprobiert.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (2. Oktober 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B in eine andere ecke gehe, dann geht die Post ab Wumms, Wumms, Wumms.
> 
> Wenn ich mich dann wieder an meinen schreibtisch setze, Wummst das einfach nicht mehr so =(



Die Schallwellen eines Subwoofers sind sehr lang, genauer gesagt bis zu mehreren Metern lang. Und richtig "Wumms" macht es erst, wenn die Amplitude weit genug ausgeschlagen hat. D.h. du musst den Subwoofer weit genug wegstellen, z.B. hinter dich in die andere Ecke deines Zimmers, damit der Bass dich möglichst kräftig erreich. Am besten experimentierst du mit verschieden Entfernungen (bei mir lag das Optimum mit meinem schrottigen Logitech Z-3 bei 3m Abstand). 

Und keine Sorge, Infraschall (und noch etwas darüber) kann man nicht Orten. Du wirst also den Bass nicht "von hinten" hören. 

cYa,

[3|B]


----------



## QZA (4. Oktober 2009)

also so wies aufm erst bild isses voll falsch habe das system auch und kann dir das das dass rohr links vom gitter in raumrichtung gestellt werden muss net gegen die wand (is das gleiche als ob du vor die wand renst kommt auch nix bei raus (nich persöhnlich nehmen)) und wenn dann net klappt kA aber ich habe es grade unterm schreibtisch uns es funzt PERFEKT


----------



## doceddy (6. Oktober 2009)

Teufels Rat: Den Sub an deine Sitzposition hinstellen. Dann dich im Zimmer bewegen und hören, wo sich der Bass am besten anhört. An diese Stelle kommt dann der Sub


----------



## faibel (7. Oktober 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Die Schallwellen eines Subwoofers sind sehr lang, genauer gesagt bis zu mehreren Metern lang. Und richtig "Wumms" macht es erst, wenn die Amplitude weit genug ausgeschlagen hat. D.h. du musst den Subwoofer weit genug wegstellen, z.B. hinter dich in die andere Ecke deines Zimmers, damit der Bass dich möglichst kräftig erreich. Am besten experimentierst du mit verschieden Entfernungen (bei mir lag das Optimum mit meinem schrottigen Logitech Z-3 bei 3m Abstand).
> 
> Und keine Sorge, Infraschall (und noch etwas darüber) kann man nicht Orten. Du wirst also den Bass nicht "von hinten" hören.
> 
> ...



Ein Subwoofer muss für tiefe Frequenzen nicht weit weg stehen, das ist Unsinn. Den erzeugten Schall kannst du sogar schon 10cm vor der Membran messen. Das man den Sub im Raum verschieben muss um ein (semi)optimales Ergebnis zu erhalten liegt an den sog. Raummoden. Das sind stehende Wellen die an bestimmten Stellen im Raum den Bass stark aufdicken (Schallschnelle) oder sogar an anderer Position kpl. wegfallen lassen. Es kann sogar sehr negativ sein wenn der Sub zu weit weg steht. Wenn dieser durch die Filterfunktion eh schon hinterherhinkt wird das durch die Laufzeitunterschiede auch nicht besser.
Also den Sub am Hörplatz positionieren (auf Ohrhöhe, nicht am Boden!!) und dann eine Stelle im Raum suchen (am Boden, da wo der Sub dann stehen soll) an der man einen sauberen kräftigen Bass hört. Mit etwas Glück passt es dann auch am Hörplatz. Der Abhörraum wird aber immer dafür sorgen das bestimmte Frequenzen zu laut und andere zu leise wiedergegeben werden. Das lässt sich nur durch einen sehr großen technischen Aufwand ändern.


----------



## je86 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe diese Einstellungen und habe einen sehr guten Bass!

http://www.abload.de/img/1w48m.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Mehr als 2-3 Striche auf der Logitechanzeige führen dazu, dass meine Nachbarn auf der Matte stehen... überprüf nochmal deine Einstellungen im Creative Treiber!


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Oktober 2009)

faibel schrieb:


> Ein Subwoofer muss für tiefe Frequenzen nicht weit weg stehen, das ist Unsinn. Den erzeugten Schall kannst du sogar schon 10cm vor der Membran messen. Das man den Sub im Raum verschieben muss um ein (semi)optimales Ergebnis zu erhalten liegt an den sog. Raummoden. Das sind stehende Wellen die an bestimmten Stellen im Raum den Bass stark aufdicken (Schallschnelle) oder sogar an anderer Position kpl. wegfallen lassen. Es kann sogar sehr negativ sein wenn der Sub zu weit weg steht. Wenn dieser durch die Filterfunktion eh schon hinterherhinkt wird das durch die Laufzeitunterschiede auch nicht besser.
> Also den Sub am Hörplatz positionieren (auf Ohrhöhe, nicht am Boden!!) und dann eine Stelle im Raum suchen (am Boden, da wo der Sub dann stehen soll) an der man einen sauberen kräftigen Bass hört. Mit etwas Glück passt es dann auch am Hörplatz. Der Abhörraum wird aber immer dafür sorgen das bestimmte Frequenzen zu laut und andere zu leise wiedergegeben werden. Das lässt sich nur durch einen sehr großen technischen Aufwand ändern.




Er hat aber recht ! Dir bringts absolut garnix z.b nen Woofer zu haben der auf 30hz abgestimmt ist aber nur nen miniraum von 3*5meter. Ne 30hz Amplitude brauch schon ihre 4-5 Meter ..... um den vollen druck und klang zu entfachen. Am besten merkt man das bei Transmission Line oder anderen Hornkonstruktionen, hier muss der bass bevor er aus der Box überhaupt rauskommt  über nen 4-5 meter langen kanal wandern. So erreicht man extremste Tiefbässe auch in nem kleinen Raum.
Ich merk das selbst immer wieder gut, in meinem Zimmer ist die Musik angeneh und der bass spielt nicht zu aufdringlich. Bewegst dich jetz so 5-6 meter von meinem Zimmer weg, spürst du das der bass immer stärker wird desto weiter du weggehst. Oder anders gesagt mein zimmer vibriert zwar, aber es scheppert und rumpelt nix, dafür tanzen in der küche die Tassen im Schrank Samba und die rolläden von meinem Nachbar fangen an zu klappern. Aber in meinem Zimmer isses bei weiten nicht so extrem.
Ich rede hier aber auch von frequenzen von den die meisten träumen, nämlich zwischen 20-60hz. ( hier muss ich unbedingt warnen wer sowas auch daheim haben will, auf dauer zerstören die Bässe die bausupstanz, kurz das Haus wird stark in mitleidenschaft gezogen, besonders altbauten.... 

Allerdings muss man auch sagen, das du mit den raummoden auch wieder recht hast. 

Es ist immer mehr als nur ein Faktor der die Musik macht, aber ey nen absolut Linearer Frequenzgang lässt sich auch realisieren ohne mega Technischen aufwand, man braucht einfach nur sehr hochwertiges Audio equipment


----------



## faibel (7. Oktober 2009)

Nein, du kannst auch in einem 3x2m großen Raum ohne weiteres einen 25Hz Ton erzeugen, das sogar bedingt durch den Druckkammereffekt leichter als in einem großen Raum. Der Subwoofer darf dabei sogar eine höhere Abstimmfrequenz haben weil der Raum zuarbeitet.
 Der Druckkammereffekt setzt etwas bei der halben Wellenlänge ein und verstärkt sich zu den tieferen Frequenzen. Aus diesem Grund haben linear abgestimmte Subwoofer einen Pegelanstieg zu tieferen Frequenzen, von den Raummoden mal abgesehen. 
Eine Transmissionline hat nichts mit der Wellenlänge im Raum zu tun. Die TL erzeugt einen bestimmten Pegel in einer bestimmten Phasenlage zum Chassis, den Rest macht der Raum. Die TL würde in einem kleinen Raum tiefer spielen, davon bekommt man aber meisst nichts mit da die Raummoden zu sehr am FG zerren und andere Frequenzbereiche ebenfalls anheben. Daher hörst du auch im Nebenraum einen scheinbar stärkeren Bass weil die "Dröhnfrequenzen" fehlen die dein Raum ausbildet und dein gehör als "Bezugspegel" wahrnimmt.
 Einen 25Hz oder 30Hz Ton bekommst du auch im Auto mit leichtigkeit hin obwohl die Wellenlänge deutlich zu groß für das Auto ist. Deiner Theorie nach dürften auch Dipole nicht funktionieren, das tun sie aber wunderbar.

Und das Pegel.- und Tiefbassstarke Subwoofer die Bausubstanz schädigen ist ein Ammenmärchen. Dazu muss man deutlich (!!!) mehr Leistung zuführen und genau die Resonanzfrequenz der Decken/Böden etc treffen die im Bereich weniger Herz liegen.

Hochwertiges Audioequipment reicht auch nicht. Wenn der Sub in eine Raummode läuft dauert es sehr lange bis diese Frequenz abgeklungen ist. Der Nachhall dauert einfach zu lange. Das kann man durch eine starke Absenkung in den Bereich erreichen oder man saugt den Bass durch ein Bassarray mit verschobener Phasenlage aus dem Raum ab. Dazu ist aber wieder aufwändige Technik nötig.

Ein linearer FG im Bassbereich ist nur durch aufwändige Technik zu erreichen. Oftmals ist das aber gar nicht nötig da die ein oder andere Bassüberhöhung im Raum auch gut klingen kann.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2009)

Hey, kommt beruhigt euch doch mal . Ist doch schnurzenpiep wer von euch beiden nun recht hat. Das müsst ihr hier doch gar nicht ausdiskutieren, zumal das ziemlich OT ist . 
Und wenn ihr das schon macht dann wenigstens so das auch welche die keine Ahnung von deer Substanz haben auch etwas verstehen (ich steig da gerade so durch ).


----------



## faibel (7. Oktober 2009)

Warum OT ?
Wir reden doch hier über die Ursachen warum es am Hörplatz nicht Zitat: 'Wumms, Wumms, Wumms' macht 

Animation

Auf der Seite findet man eine kleine Animation wie es pegelmäßig im Hörraum bei verschiedenen Frequenzen aussehen kann. Dort sieht man das man je nach Hörplatz u. Frequenz stark wechselnde Pegelunterschiede hat. In den Ecken ist es lauter, dafür kann dort schneller mal ein unangenehmes Dröhnen auftreten. Die Subwooferaufstellung ist also immer ein Kompromiss - kein Fisch und kein Fleisch.


----------



## psyphly (9. Oktober 2009)

kauf dir ein teufel


----------



## BMW M-Power (9. Oktober 2009)

psyphly schrieb:


> kauf dir ein teufel



höhöhöhöh WITZBOLD ! 

Ich hab das Problem nicht mehr, der Sub steht jetzt ca. nen meter Rechts von mir... auf Ohrenhöhe... und es wummst Ordentlich 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

